

Kanye West Files Lawsuit Against “Coinye” Digital Currency - poddio
http://podd.io/blog/kanye-west-files-lawsuit-against-coinye-digital-currency/

======
throwaway420
So, it looks like the South Park episode where they explained how Kanye had no
sense of humor and was a gay fish was right.

------
mattberg
Coinye already launched "due to legal pressure"? Didn't see mention of it in
the article.

[http://coinyeco.in/](http://coinyeco.in/)

------
manifest23
All this press is going to do wonders for the 21 million Coinye's I mined last
night. (Hopefully...)

